# crate size



## thorpebe (Oct 3, 2003)

Lost my dog crate out the back of the truck couple of weeks ago. I was wondering what size of you guys prefer. I have a lab that weighs about 50 to 60 and is 6 months old. I had a x-large but was thinking about going to a large. what do you guys think does the extra 4 inches of the xl make that much of a difference.


----------



## hunter52 (Dec 16, 2005)

The large one is good. My labe is a little over a year and 65 pounts and she fits good in it. Don't want them too big, just enough room to lay down. They are also a lot better to fit in the back of an SUV for travel.


----------



## ryanps18 (Jun 23, 2006)

I like the large size better as well. The XL size allows the dog to stand up too much thus causing the dog to get tossed around more when making sharp tunrs and so on. If its just for the house than I guess it does not matter.

just a side note, I have both sizes in my basement and the lab will choose the smaller one every time he is asked to kennel up.


----------



## taddy1340 (Dec 10, 2004)

Large for the same reasons as above...


----------

